# Anno 1701, Anno 1404 oder Siedler kaufen?



## ich558 (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
da mich die ganzen aktuellen Ego-Shooter und Rennspiele zur Zeit immer schneller langweilen möchte ich mir gerne ein "entspannendes" Strategiespiel kaufen. Jedoch habe ich in dem Bereich so wenig Ahnung wie meine Eltern vom übertakten 
Welches könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Anno 1701 (kann man die aktullen Erweiterungen auch ohne das Hautspiel installieren oder benötigt man in jedem Fall die Grundversion?)
Anno 1404 (afaik das aktuellste; wie ist das im Vergleich zu 1701)
Siedler (was ist hier das aktuellste und wie ist das Game im Vergleich zu Anno)

Wäre dankbar für jede Hilfe


----------



## guna7 (19. Dezember 2010)

Kann dir nur zu Anno 1404 raten. Ist definitiv besser als 1701.


----------



## ich558 (19. Dezember 2010)

Danke habe ich auch schon gelesen. Siedler habe ich mir gerade in Youtube angesehen und gefällt mir augenscheindlich nicht so gut wie Anno.


----------



## Heng (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde das Anno 1404 das beste Anno bisher ist.
Wobei ich das neuste Anno immer am besten finde, außer 1503.

Zu Siedler kann ich nichts sagen, habe ich nicht gespielt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2010)

Nein ohne Hauptspiel läuft bei Anno nix, was ich zumindest zu den Vorgängergenerationen der Reihe sagen kann. Aus Preis- / Leistungssicht würde sich dann eh eher die Königsedition anbieten. Bei Sielder  müßte Teil 7 aktuell sein, ist aber wegen dem perversem Kopierschutz eher nicht zu empfehlen ( permanente Onlineverbindung ).


----------



## ich558 (19. Dezember 2010)

Ok danke das mit der permanente Onlineverbindung wusste ich gar nicht. Daher ist Siedler raus weil bei mir nur 384DSL verfügbar ist und Spiele + Internet immer eine Herausforderung darstellen 
Ich denke ich nehmen mir 1404.


----------



## khepp242 (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde auch Anno 1404 empfehlen.
Die Demo hab' ich wahrscheinlich schon 10h gespielt, also mehrfach die 90 Minuten und es macht immer wie Spaß!


----------



## Sash (19. Dezember 2010)

nimm 1404 gold edition.. die heißt jedenfalls so bei steam, da ist venedig mit dabei.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2010)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ok danke das mit der permanente Onlineverbindung wusste ich gar nicht. Daher ist Siedler raus weil bei mir nur 384DSL verfügbar ist und Spiele + Internet immer eine Herausforderung darstellen


 Das Spiel "ist" ja nur online, die Perfomance hat aber damit nx zu tun. Es ist "nur" zum checken, dass Du es spielen "darfst" - da würde auch ne 56k-Leitung reichen 




> Ich denke ich nehmen mir 1404.


 jo, das ist ein sehr gutes Spiel. Bei Steam die Gold-Version ist alleridngs etwas teurer als die Könogsedition bei zB Amazon zu bestellen, und bei Steam wäre das Spiel dann fest an den Steam-Account gebunden.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann dir auch nur Anno 1404 empfehelen, seit dem Patch 1.1 kann mans auch ohne Code einzugeben und zu aktivieren zocken, aber Patch 1.2 und 1.3 auch auf jeden Fall runterladen sonst wird die Kampange nen bissel Schwer  Wenn du Anno Online zocken willst musst du dir halt noch Venedig kaufen


----------



## Vaykir (20. Dezember 2010)

Jau Anno 1404 is schon relativ geil.

Aber das beste anno war immernoch 1602 mit addon.
ich weis gar nicht wie viele wassermühlen ich gebaut habe


----------



## debalz (20. Dezember 2010)

Habe mir gerade die Gold-Edition von Anno 1404 bei Steam gezogen und bin sehr zufrieden. Langer Spielspaß bzw. ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis.Weiß zwar nicht was für ein Rechner du hast Ich558 aber das Spiel kann man relativ gut anpassen im Grafik-Menü.


----------



## Vaykir (20. Dezember 2010)

Nen fetten quad vorausgesetzt dürfte das ziemlich gut laufen. selbst mit 6 kernen profitiert das psiel noch super.


----------



## Schulkind (20. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du keine Prachtgrafik vorraussetzt, wirst du mit Age of Empires 2 + AddOns eine Menge Spaß haben


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Jau Anno 1404 is schon relativ geil.
> 
> Aber das beste anno war immernoch 1602 mit addon.
> ich weis gar nicht wie viele wassermühlen ich gebaut habe


WAASS!? Nein Anno 1602 war eines der schlechtesten (Dicht gefolgt von 1701 dem Noob Anno) das beste war 1503, ok Anfangs nen bissel Buggy aber jetzt 
Bei 1602 bin ich kläglich gescheitert, ich war mit dem Steuersystem total überfordert  Aber bei Anno 1503 sind zugegebener Maßen Häuser nach Lust und Laune eingestürzt 
mfg


----------



## Vaykir (20. Dezember 2010)

jau 1503 war gut, aber so dermaßen buggy am anfang. ich bin durch son kack geld bug ständig pleite gegangen. das war mies


----------



## Pumpi (20. Dezember 2010)

Spielsystem mäßig gefällt mir 1701 besser als 1404. Hätten für 1701 noch ein add-on mit mehr und besserer KI raus bringen sollen, das wärs gewesen !

Das Kampfsystem in 1404 lahmt, die Welt ist auch nicht wirklich größer geworden, die KI ist strunzdämlich wie eh und je.

Ne gute Partie geht bei 10 Stunden aufwärts los, ist immer bißchen schlecht mit reale Gegner


----------



## Vaykir (21. Dezember 2010)

Kampfsystem?
Also mal ehrlich: ich fand das kämpfen bei anno eh immer langweilig, auch wenns mans halt zum ende hin brauchte um ne weltherrschaft an sich zu reissen.
aber ansonsten machte das handeln mit den partnern doch viel mehr spaß, als rumballern.


----------

